# John Deere 112 starting issues



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

I got a John Deere 112 installed a kill switch and push button start, rewired everything to the book to start the engine, and I can't get I fire out of the spark plug boot, no spark, nothing, cleaned the stator, flywheel everything and still have nothing..... Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure the ign. wire,to the armature, is not grounded out(OR HOOKED TO + !).


----------



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay sounds good I will take another look thanks


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

temporarily hook a wire from the + on the battery to + on the coil then check your spark, if it has spark then either your wiring is a little off or the starter is stealing the voltage away from the coil, that was happening to my john deere 212 and I added a relay to power the ignition, I also have had to replace the coil on mine twice 
when it stopped getting spark, have no problem since I moved the coil off the engine to the body under the battery, I believe too much vibration.. :dazed:








JakeS96 said:


> I got a John Deere 112 installed a kill switch and push button start, rewired everything to the book to start the engine, and I can't get I fire out of the spark plug boot, no spark, nothing, cleaned the stator, flywheel everything and still have nothing..... Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

I tried that hooking it to the positive about two weeks ago and still couldn't get any spark, and the battery I use to test it works great in the tractor it's normally in... So should I look at possibly a new coil? Stator?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

boatmoter is right. External coils,such as those on Kohlers,etc.with coil and battery ignition,should not be mounted on the engine!
Between the heat,and vibration,it kills them quick! I had a kohler in the LGT 145 Ford,that would eat the coil every 2 weeks !
Changed it to a different mounting area,and it worked great.
Try a new coil.


----------



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay sounds good, and the motor is the 10hp tecumseh it's got the stator sitting right underneath the flywheel, and the coil, it's one of those 3 part coils, it has three different working parts in it, and one wire connects to that coil which is a ground I think that comes up from the stator and bolts onto the side


----------



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

The coil mounts to the side of the block right above the flywheel


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

it will have spark with or without the stator, the stator is just the alternator, you ither have a problem with the voltage going to the + on the coil, or the coil, or the points are burned in it..you can remove the - wire of the coil, hook a testlight to + and the other end of the test light to the wire you took off the coil and spin the motor over to see if the test light keeps flashing when motor is being cranked,if not,then you need to replace the points, if you have + to the coil, points are good, then it's the coil thats bad, oh yeah, Napa carries the coils, thats where I got mine.. make sure you get one with a INTERNAL RESISTER or it will quit on you quickly


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

*re push button & kill switch*

forgot to ask you, when you did the wiring for the kill switch, was voltage going to the points without the engine running for any length of time?? if so, the points may be smoked and the coil too


----------



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

The only time I had a long period of positive to it was maybe 15 minutes total testing one night, update on it I found some wiring diagrams I am gonna re-wire it again, I put a good coil from another engine on another tractor and couldn't get any spark again so I jeffed up my wiring somewhere so I am gonna redo it again and give it a shot, my mix up is somewhere in the 3-plug prong that goes into the stator assembly behind the flywheel I gotta get direct power down to there and get the regulator wires in order for sure and then make sure I ground the two bottom wires on the 3-plug prong to the correct areas, that's where I got confused a little but put them to where I thought was right, I think I thought wrong slightly ha


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it's a Tecumseh engine, you DON'T want power to the coil!!
They use a magnetic induction system ,like Briggs uses,and any power to the coil fries them!
The stators are for charging and lighting,not ignition.
Kohler,and ONAN engines use battery and coil ignitions,but Tecumseh,Briggs and others don't.
Post some pics of your coil,....it helps a lot.


----------

